# Someone from the US to send me t-shirts?



## stampa2hd (Nov 27, 2020)

I want to know if someone from the United States is willing to send me Gildan t-shirts with commission?


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

Send you plain shirts or printed shirts?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I guess we need to know where they are going, what sizes, styles and colors and what shipping method.


----------

